# For Hrawk (and like-minded music lovers)



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Dude, I just know you must dig this.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Huge Shirley Manson / Garbage fan!

A hot redhead, Butch Vig on the skins and great lyrics. What's not to love ?

Some other Garbage tracks worth a listen:


Vow
Queer
When I grow up
Androgyny


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...you guys like Metric?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm not familiar but I'm going over to YT right now for some research. Thanks TT


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Stupid Girl is my pick of the garbage:


----------

